# Flexy vent on gas washer



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

My state doesn't allow a flexy line off a gas dryer. Only to be piped with hard pipe and put together w/out screws, only metal tape.

Anyone else have this restriction , if so what state?


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Same here. New York. Screws catch lint.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

NFPA 54 says ridged pipe, that stuff isn't even aluminum, it's like a paper product. And you are correct about the screws. I have allowed the flexible aluminum in the past , but prefer hard piped.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Same here in MN screws are bad news.


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> NFPA 54 says ridged pipe, that stuff isn't even aluminum, it's like a paper product. And you are correct about the screws. I have allowed the flexible aluminum in the past , but prefer hard piped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Allowed flexible aluminum for certain instances? Or in general?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

natem1986 said:


> Allowed flexible aluminum for certain instances? Or in general?


The stuff that I'm familiar with is pretty ridged so I don't make a big fuss

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> The stuff that I'm familiar with is pretty ridged so I don't make a big fuss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Okay I see


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

natem1986 said:


> My state doesn't allow a flexy line off a gas dryer. Only to be piped with hard pipe and put together w/out screws, only metal tape. Anyone else have this restriction , if so what state?


Same rules here in Ontario Canada


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> The stuff that I'm familiar with is pretty ridged so I don't make a big fuss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I came across a 50 gallon WH the other day in a residential setting. Everything was done right however I noticed the smoke pipe coming off the draft hood had no screws whatsoever. I believe the requirement of 3 screws in each smoke pipe connection is listed in nfpa54. 

Is this a big hazard if that smoke pipe were to pop off? It was declared deficient and taken care of.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

natem1986 said:


> I came across a 50 gallon WH the other day in a residential setting. Everything was done right however I noticed the smoke pipe coming off the draft hood had no screws whatsoever. I believe the requirement of 3 screws in each smoke pipe connection is listed in nfpa54. Is this a big hazard if that smoke pipe were to pop off? It was declared deficient and taken care of.


You did the right thing

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

In Kirkland, WA I was called for flex duct from dryer in crawler had to install ridgid no screws just metal tape. I was there to install a new permitted water service. Go figure.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Rigid pipe, no screws for us.

One of our suppliers does carry a flexible aluminum that is supposedly approved but I haven't needed it yet. They also carry a flexible b-vent substitute.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Rigid pipe, no screws for us. One of our suppliers does carry a flexible aluminum that is supposedly approved but I haven't needed it yet. They also carry a flexible b-vent substitute.


That's the one my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

PlumberDave said:


> In Kirkland, WA I was called for flex duct from dryer in crawler had to install ridgid no screws just metal tape. I was there to install a new permitted water service. Go figure.


Called out by inspector , I see , like it was stated in this thread the flexible can be like paper. Was it a gas dryer or electric..?


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

natem1986 said:


> Called out by inspector , I see , like it was stated in this thread the flexible can be like paper. Was it a gas dryer or electric..?


To the inspector it didn't matter he was never in the home. He was in the crawl to check the connection to house piping.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

natem1986 said:


> My state doesn't allow a flexy line off a gas dryer. Only to be piped with hard pipe and put together w/out screws, only metal tape.
> 
> Anyone else have this restriction , if so what state?


You can run whatever you want off the dryer in ky plumbing inspector has no authority over that at all,@ hvac only on commercial bldings,I have seen some of the unsafe at dryer vents that you would swear would not work but been there for yrs, oh and lent all over everything as well.its up to the homeowner to check dryer vent or if someone delivers a new dryer they will run the dryer vent


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

sparky said:


> You can run whatever you want off the dryer in ky plumbing inspector has no authority over that at all,@ hvac only on commercial bldings,I have seen some of the unsafe at dryer vents that you would swear would not work but been there for yrs, oh and lent all over everything as well.its up to the homeowner to check dryer vent or if someone delivers a new dryer they will run the dryer vent


It's a Gas Appliance, it must be vented with the proper materials, not just whatever you want. Your Gas inspector would have that jurisdiction .if your the person that hooked up that dryer you would be responsible for the possible fire.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Once again NFPA 54, read it sometime

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

sparky said:


> You can run whatever you want off the dryer in ky plumbing inspector has no authority over that at all,@ hvac only on commercial bldings,I have seen some of the unsafe at dryer vents that you would swear would not work but been there for yrs, oh and lent all over everything as well.its up to the homeowner to check dryer vent or if someone delivers a new dryer they will run the dryer vent


The point made is that liability falls on you if there's no permit pulled and the exhaust doesn't hold up off a gas dryer. I understand Ky code stands as it's stood but it's strays from what makes sense. 

I'd rather have my code under strong state gov't that protects everybody then stuck in a laid back free enterprise


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

Maybe I just live in a different part of the heart land of America


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> It's a Gas Appliance, it must be vented with the proper materials, not just whatever you want. Your Gas inspector would have that jurisdiction .if your the person that hooked up that dryer you would be responsible for the possible fire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I have seen several gas dryers that were vented with nothing but regular dryer flex,must be working,been there for yrs.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Sparky, between the post on the 2 handle valve set up and this, you must not care very much about the people you work for. When you enter a building the plumber must survey the piping system. If you were to replace a gas dryer and reused the vent that's not approved, but has "always been there" and there ends up some type of fire, guess what man it's on you. If your AHJ is looking the other way AGAIN well maybe your town needs a new inspector. You have a professional License that you worked hard to get and studied a code book to get it, use the code book every once and a while it may save your butt someday this is a gas appliance that could hurt someone, do your part and replace the vent with approved materials.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

